# Atlas Track Planning software



## dan51 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi guys, I downloaded and installed the Atlas Track Planning software free version, and am trying to design my own HO layout and having some trouble. For anyone who uses this to design layouts, how do you move a piece of track after you get it onto the design? I find that right now I have to delete the track and add the correct one in the right position.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

dan51 said:


> Hi guys, I downloaded and installed the Atlas Track Planning software free version, and am trying to design my own HO layout and having some trouble. For anyone who uses this to design layouts, how do you move a piece of track after you get it onto the design? I find that right now I have to delete the track and add the correct one in the right position.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Dan,

The Atlas software does have the advantage of being free, but it's not a very good tool and it limits you to Atlas track libraries. Especially where turnouts are concerned, this may not be your best choice (note that you can't just drop other manufacturer's turnouts into an Atlas footprint -- the geometry is different).

My personal choice of software is Anyrail, IMO the best combination of price, learning curve, and features. However, there are other options, both free and paid, that are much better than the Atlas program. I would recommend that you investigate one of those. A popular free one is SCARM, developed by a member here as a hobby project (screen name "Mixy").


----------



## dan51 (Jul 30, 2017)

Good suggestion about Anyrail, I'll give it a try.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

dan51 said:


> Hi guys, I downloaded and installed the Atlas Track Planning software free version, and am trying to design my own HO layout and having some trouble. For anyone who uses this to design layouts, how do you move a piece of track after you get it onto the design? I find that right now I have to delete the track and add the correct one in the right position.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


I also used Anyrail to design my layout and found it very effective and easy to use. I think the free download limits you to a certain amount of track pieces though.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

MikeL said:


> I also used Anyrail to design my layout and found it very effective and easy to use. I think the free download limits you to a certain amount of track pieces though.


Correct, the free version limits you to 50 pieces. The license for unlimited use is $59.00 US.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

highvoltage said:


> Correct, the free version limits you to 50 pieces. The license for unlimited use is $59.00 US.


That's actually a price drop. Nice.

Considering the amount of use I have out of it -- not to mention the aggravation I may have saved myself from not fudging a hand-drawn plan -- my cost-per-hour is significantly less than a penny.


----------



## dan51 (Jul 30, 2017)

I've had a chance to play around with Anyrail and I really like what I see! If I ever go to plan a real layout, I'll certainly think about registering the software!

Thanks for the tip, it's been much appreciated!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I just wish there was a mobile phone / tablet compatible program for those of us with no computer.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

Isn't Atlas' software a limited version of SCARM?

Nevertheless, SCARM is a wonderful tool, with all track libraries free.

Some new users sit back and look at the free videos to quickly get up to speed with SCARM.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, ATPS is a special re-branded version of SCARM layout software for Atlas. 

Mixy


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> That's actually a price drop. Nice.


I didn't realize that. That's what I paid a year ago.

Just checked, it's still the same price. And a user can download the free version and see if they like it, if so then pay for a license key and get unlimited use.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> I just wish there was a mobile phone / tablet compatible program for those of us with no computer.


Well, seeing how it's mouse intensive I suspect using it on a phone/tablet would be tedious.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

highvoltage said:


> Well, seeing how it's mouse intensive I suspect using it on a phone/tablet would be tedious.


I understand but for some people who don't own a computer it would be nice.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> I understand but for some people who don't own a computer it would be nice.


This article explains it better than I could:

http://www.brighthub.com/computing/hardware/articles/114758.aspx


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

highvoltage said:


> This article explains it better than I could:
> 
> http://www.brighthub.com/computing/hardware/articles/114758.aspx


There is also the "drag, drop, rotate" factor. These functions often require both a "held" mouse button (on a mouse with multiple buttons) and a simultaneous keyboard press, which a touchscreen just can't replicate.

If you could get it to run with the limited graphics capabilities of tablets, etc., you would still have the functionality issues.

So yeah, it would be nice, but it ain't happening, at least not in the near future.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

highvoltage said:


> I didn't realize that. That's what I paid a year ago.
> 
> Just checked, it's still the same price. And a user can download the free version and see if they like it, if so then pay for a license key and get unlimited use.


I haven't priced it in a while, but I paid $69 for it, probably 10 years ago now (my original was version 3). A while back, there was a major upgrade (version 5?) that made the previous versions incompatible, and I had to buy a license for the new (although I got a price break as a previously registered user). At that time, though, I remember the full-up price being the same as I had paid originally.


----------

